# My Railroad gun



## Pufftmd (Jan 25, 2008)

Well gang... My first post in a looooooooog time...

Built this little thing a while back... it's almost finished.... needs a little camo paint and it will be ready for bear!

If you want to see more pictures of it... go to my picture file (pufftmd) and look under "Mad Max"....

Rick Brown
Pine Needle & Stump Pile Railroad
Port Orchard, WA.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)

/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gifVery nice Rick!  Look forward to seeing more photos.

Ed


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like just the thing for pesky neighbors...


----------



## Pufftmd (Jan 25, 2008)

Ed, THANKS... 

Dave, I had one in mind when I built it, but the dang gunsmith wouldn't make the barrel for me... something about ATF or something.. No friggin since of humor!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/doze.gif

Rick Brown
Pine Needle & Stump Pile Railroad
Port Orchard, WA.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Ever seen one of them "Carbide Cannons"??? Wonder if one could be retrofitted to a rail car?


----------



## Pufftmd (Jan 25, 2008)

Charles... not a clue on that one... but as they say... "where there's a will... there's a WAY" 

Rick Brown 
Pine Needle & Stump Pile Railroad 
Port Orchard, WA.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Ya know... It just occoured to me... Don't let JJ anywhere near that thing..


----------



## Pufftmd (Jan 25, 2008)

Dave... 

Your NOT the first one to tell me that... LOL 

Rick Brown 
Pine Needle & Stump Pile Railroad 
Port Orchard, WA.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Google "Carbide Cannon" or "Big Bang Cannon"... lots of them for sale at several prices (but kinda expensive! depending on the amount of detail).  Plus "BangSite" (the explosive load for them) is forsale places too.  The cannon supposedly has no recoil so it would be good on a rail car!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I used to read about a group that had R/C naval ships and they shot at each other with something, can't recall what though. Maybe a Google search? Jerry


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is the web site for the warships guns. CO 2 used to propel a ball bearing. CRAZY!
http://www.nwlink.com/~pfleming/Armament.html&#160;   Jerry


----------



## kfrankl3 (Feb 27, 2008)

While I can't seem to find the issue, I know that several years back that Garden Railways ran an article about a Big Bang cannon mounted on a railcar. Also mentioned how you could make a loosely constructed building or railcar with a mousetrap inside that could be trigged to explode (or maybe even use a LGB toy train dynamite car). 
Regards, 
Kevin F.
SA 19


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

It's for squirrels and deer.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, that link isn't working for me.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay, try this: http://www.nwlink.com/~pfleming/ Then, in the boxes below you can find the guns. Jerry


----------



## Pufftmd (Jan 25, 2008)

What the heck... here is another picture.... I had just finished the shell crane and was ready for a little painting in this one.










Here is a close up of the unfinished crane..


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Rick, 
I'm afraid you can no longer post on this web site, your work bench is WAY too CLEAN!  Nice work! Jerry


----------



## Pufftmd (Jan 25, 2008)

Jerry... I'm so SORRY.... just when I was almost getting the hang of this posting thing.../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif

But wait.... wait..... will this work?










I sure hope that will get me back in to good graces..../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif

Rick Brown
Pine Needle & Stump Pile Railroad
Port Orchard, WA.


----------



## kennywsp4 (Jan 3, 2008)

Heck I live over in Bremerton WA he could probably hit my house with that thing/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------



## Pufftmd (Jan 25, 2008)

Kenny...

What did you say your Map Grid was?....










Rick Brown
Pine Needle & Stump Pile Railroad
Port Orchard, WA.


----------



## kennywsp4 (Jan 3, 2008)

AAH WELL YOU SEE I NOt sure.........../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif could give you the neigbors though/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------



## Greg Vocks (Jan 2, 2008)

Boy, that brings back some memories... GREAT job on the railgun.


----------



## complexmind (Jan 6, 2008)

Great job Rick!  Definitely impressive on the layout.

I may have to get some pointers from you.  I have been thinking about building one to go with my Aster BR86 Live Steamer.









I have been purchasing Marklin cars and adding mility equipment for the current consist.  This live steamer pulling that big gun around would be impressive.  Thanks for the images.  It motivates me to move forward with a similar project.


----------



## Pufftmd (Jan 25, 2008)

John,

Thanks...

Here is a picture of another war train I have been working on.  This was taken during the early testing stage.










I also have a Civil War train I'm working on...



















The Civil War train is still a work in progress.


Rick Brown
Pine Needle & Stump Pile Railroad
Port Orchard, WA.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

This sure is fun! Jerry


----------



## Pufftmd (Jan 25, 2008)

Jerry... 

Which part...lol 

Rick Brown 
Pine Needle & Stump Pile Railroad 
Port Orchard, WA.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Rick

I've seen various sources for cannon.  Which are you using for your Civil War consist?

Robert


----------



## Pufftmd (Jan 25, 2008)

Robert...

I found the cannons & motars in a Union/Confederate plastic soldier set at the Dollar Store.  Each package had 24 soldiers (blue for Union & gray for Confederate) plus two cannons and 2 mortars.  I bought about 12 packages at the time.  Gave all the soldiers to the grandkids...  which I thought was a good idea at the time, tell I steped on one in my bare feet in the living room late one night.  

I took the cannons and mortars all apart and cleaned up the mold marks with a knife and small file set.  Painted them gray primer for a start.

Couple more pictures...




























The flat cars are Hartland flat cars.  I decked them with wood and added the loop & pin couplers.  Now all I need is a engine to pull them with.

Rick Brown
Pine Needle & Stump Pile Railroad
Port Orchard, WA.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

You have more mortors and rail mounted cannon than the sum of the Union and Confederate armies combined!


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like a cross between a ship, a cannon and train car, quite unique! Nice work! I wonder if something like that really existed in WWI or WWII?  It reminds me of a model I once built as a kid, it was called an atomic cannon.  It was cannon with a really long barrel that would shoot a small atomic bomb.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By jimtyp on 03/26/2008 2:17 PM
Looks like a cross between a ship, a cannon and train car, quite unique! Nice work! I wonder if something like that really existed in WWI or WWII?  

There were lots....some smaller....some huge.

This is one from the huge end.... http://www.aopt91.dsl.pipex.com/railgun/Content/Railwayguns/German/Dora%20index.htm

Fired a 31" diameter projectile...and ya thought that the 16" guns on battleships were big....


----------



## Pufftmd (Jan 25, 2008)

For anyone who is intrested, there are a couple of good books on railroad guns and armored trains:

German Railroad Guns in Action (Squadron/Signal publications}
German armored Trains in World War II (Schiffer Military Vol. 17)
German Armored Trains in World War II Vol. II 1939-1945 (Schiffer Military)

All three books are full of good pictures of  railroad guns and armored trains... You may be able to find them at the Squadron Shop or on Amazon.com.

Here are a couple of pictures I took of one of the US railroad guns.  This is at the old Washington Naval Yard in Washington D.C. a few years back.



















If you are looking for a German railroad gun, there are two... "Leopold" or "Ansio Annie" as it was known, is on display at the Aberdeen Proving Grounds in Aberdeen, Maryland and another one is on display along the French coast some where.  Have never been able to find the exact location, but have seen pictures of it.  Both were built by Krupp and are known as K5(E)'s.  This is more or less what I used to make my model.

As for Armor trains, here is a picture on a Polish one (I think) that I found on the net.










I've always wanted to make a model of a German armored engine much like the one in the movie "The Train".  Just one of them "round to projects"... lol

There are many links on the net to railroad guns and armored trains... I have a large file folder of pictures and if anyone finds some, let me know... always looking for more pictures....

Rick Brown
Pine Needle & Stump Pile Railroad
Port Orchard, WA.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Rick

Thanks for posting the photos of the real deal.  I've never seen, although I've never looked either, photos of the real things.  I didn't suspect there were any survivors.

Robert


----------



## KYYADA (Mar 24, 2008)

Boy wouldn't a 50 cal or a 20mm barrel be kewl on that....heck even a 12 ga shotgun barrel would be OK.  NOT that you would use it of course.

http://www.anzioironworks.com/20MM-TAKE-DOWN-RIFLE.htm

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrD_GnkG7dI


----------



## Pufftmd (Jan 25, 2008)

KYYDA...

hahahahhaha... I think that would be a little over kill... I think they use those for rabbit hunting in Idaho... could be wrong of course..lol

I did at one time talk to a gunsmith... when I told him what I wanted... I got the deer in the headlight look... then some speech about ATF rules... I gave him the deer in the headlight look and forgot about that idea..

Here is the German war train.. a little more finished... The German rocket was so secret the Germans didn't know they had it.....



















Rick Brown
Pine Needle & Stump Pile Railroad
Port Orchard, WA.


----------



## KYYADA (Mar 24, 2008)

Things that make you go  hmmmm.......

http://www.bigskysurplus.com/


See what happens when you wake up in the middle of the night with insomnia.

Johnny


----------



## dana (Jan 7, 2008)

hmm I can imagine explaining that to canada customs and to the Royal Mounted canadian police that I need a 20mm riffle barell for a model project /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gifI would need tons of paperwork just to get the barell and tons of paper work to provethat it dosent work .


----------



## Pufftmd (Jan 25, 2008)

well, I was going to show how the German rocket was made, but seems the menu at the top of this form took a hike... so no pitures.. oh well.... 

Rick Brown 
Pine Needle & Stump Pile Railroad 
Port Orchard, WA.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

this is really awesome!!!!!!


----------

